# Horse Neglect/Abuse in North Scottsdale AZ



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Apparently a woman named Michelle Salazar owns a training and boarding facility in Rio Verde (North Scottsdale, AZ). One of the 27 horses were put down because he couldn't even get up and another 6 were seized. Anyone from AZ have experience with her?? And why didn't this come to anyone's attention earlier? Gahhhhh!! People SUCK!!

azcentral.com video: MCSO investigates animal cruelty case at horse boarding stable


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Not her again? If I am not mistaken, and the name is fairly unusual, this woman has been in trouble for same thing in years past?


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

it said they only took away the ones that were really bad what about the other poor horses


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Hadn't read anything recent.

I do know from dealing with this type of thing, in many areas it is almost impossible to get help for horses or other animals for that matter, even when the animals are down and dying.

Going through that right now with situation in NE.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What is wrong with this woman???


----------

